# Webmail Verzeichnis



## vpns2000 (19. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,
ist es möglich jeder Domain Automatisch ein Webmail Verzeichnis zu geben?
Also so, dass wenn ich eine Domain Anlege auch Automatisch das Webmail welches jetzt ja über https://www.domain.com:81/webmail zu erreichen ist dann auch über www.kundendomain.com/webmail erreichbar ist?

DANKE
LG


----------



## Till (20. Dez. 2007)

Ja, Du könntest z.B. in der Vorlage für die Vhosts in /root/ispconfig/isp/conf/ apache Rewrite Rules hinzufügen, die einen Aufruf von www.kundendomain.com/webmail auf  https://www.domain.com:81/webmail umleiten. Oder aber, Du benutzt mod_proxy:

http://www.howtoforge.com/apache_reverse_proxy_ispconfig


----------



## vpns2000 (20. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,
danke für deinen Schnelle Antwort. 
Wenn ich in die Vorlage eine "apache Rewrite Rule" hinzufüge, wie kann ich das machen. 
Habe mir mal die vhost.conf.master angesehen aber da steht nur eine Zeile mit {REWRITE_RULE} drin.
Kann mir da jemand sagen was ich dort eintragen muss????

DANKE


----------



## Till (20. Dez. 2007)

Als fertige Vorlage habe ich das auch nicht. Scahu Dir mal die Doku vom Apache an, da sind einige Beispiele drin.

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_rewrite.html

Die Variable {REWRITE_RULE} solltest Du nicht ändern, Du musst Deine eigenen Regeln z.B. nach dieser Zeile einfügen.


----------

